
Ask HN: Is Google Sheets Down? - tyingq
Have been trying to use Google sheets for about half an hour now.<p>I get to the main screen, but it hangs, displaying the little multicolored ball.  Like this: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;zvOmj<p>Is this just me, or is there some widespread outage?
======
tyingq
It's back up now.

